# Conchfish #739



## Guest (Sep 7, 2019)

Jesus is an awesome dude! I buy pretty much all my supplies from him and recommend him every chance I get!


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Not really 739 but


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Boatbrains said:


> Jesus is an awesome dude! I buy pretty much all my supplies from him and recommend him every chance I get!


The prices were amazing for the carbon core. And he is 12 miles from my house


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2019)

He is around 50 miles from me and I make the drive! I like dealing with and supporting small businesses. He is also very knowledgeable of the products he sells and has been in the industry a long time!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can't possibly be using pink...take that shiz back!

Look forward to watching.

If you need help Boatbrains will be on here...lord knows he's not working on his


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> You can't possibly be using pink...take that shiz back!
> 
> Look forward to watching.
> 
> If you need help Boatbrains will be on here...lord knows he's not working on his


No no, the pink is Home Depot foam I use for cutting with thr jigsaw. Prevents blowout on the back of material. The carbon core is straw colored. Lol


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

More progress. Strongback built, leveled and most of the forms installed. Not bad for a days work. Need to install form 10 and the stern forms. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

A few strips laid down, also installed the top edge mold( not sure of the term- mdf to make the top edge flare out).
I Gotta say that I love working with this phone. I’ve built some wood strip kayaks and paddle boards before and while cedar is nice to work with this film is absolutely lovely. I completely botched some measurements on the spray rails and wasted a little bit of the half inch that I bought. However I am building them with 2 inch strips now and it was very easy. I’ll work on th other side tomorrow while the kiddo and wife are at kickboxing.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

A little more.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Some more foam stops and got my fall garden planted today.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Kid is asleep, wife is at The Who concert, dog is chilling with me while I get close to done with the foam strips. I have to figure out the transition where the spray rail meets to bottom. Gotta look at it with fresh eyes tomorrow or Tuesday. So far so good though. To get to this point it was 3.25 sheets of 3/4” and one sheet of 1/2 ( which includes my botched measurements on the spray rails. Ended up making them from 2” strips of 1/2” thick foam. Just shy of two bottles of gorilla glue (18oz) and a crapton if 1-1/4” drywall screws. And a few razor blades. Was supposed at how fast the razor blades filled out from cutting the foam.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

I took the day off work while the AC people were replacing the ductwork in my house and I got the conchfish sanded and all of the screws removed. I ordered my epoxy and cloth and fillers from Raka today so hopefully I will have them by the end of the week and can putty some holes and maybe measure out some glass this weekend. The foam is so nice to work with.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

spinnb7 said:


> I Gotta say that I love working with this phone.


Don't know which model you have, but it sure makes your hull look really great!


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Don't know which model you have, but it sure makes your hull look really great!


Haha damn Siri!


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Raka delivery happens tomorrow! I have 9 gallons of their thin epoxy with the non blush harder, 50 yards of 10oz cloth and some fillers.
I know I'll need more epoxy but I can order it when I need it.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Filled some seams. Going to make some fillets tonight.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

spinnb7 said:


> Filled some seams. Going to make some fillets tonight.


looks good. What are you using for fairing compound?


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

omegadef said:


> looks good. What are you using for fairing compound?


 Microbaloons and silica about 90:10ish. I got the fillets done tonight, maybe will get to do some sanding tomorrow.


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

@spinnb7 you've been moving right along. Nice work. I'm RdubMiami on IG so I've been following there much closer. Hope you accomplish a lot this weekend!


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

RogueTribe said:


> @spinnb7 you've been moving right along. Nice work. I'm RdubMiami on IG so I've been following there much closer. Hope you accomplish a lot this weekend!


Awesome and thanks. I just got the seams sanded thanks to my trusty Bosch 1250devs sander. I have a few touch up spots for screw holes I missed and then it is time for glass


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Beautiful work


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

That sander is nice! I have the bulldog hammer drill, awesome quality but Bosch are pricey for the DIY guy. If the wife wasn't having a baby in the next week I would come help w the glassing. Good Luck!


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

RogueTribe said:


> That sander is nice! I have the bulldog hammer drill, awesome quality but Bosch are pricey for the DIY guy. If the wife wasn't having a baby in the next week I would come help w the glassing. Good Luck!


It was cheaper than the festool 
Cpo outlet had the best price when I got this one 7 years ago.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

RogueTribe said:


> That sander is nice! I have the bulldog hammer drill, awesome quality but Bosch are pricey for the DIY guy. If the wife wasn't having a baby in the next week I would come help w the glassing. Good Luck!


Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Looking great


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sethsawyer said:


> Looking great


Thanks!


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Got two layers of glass on the back 1/3 of thr hull. I have not used 10oz cloth before so I was surprised at how much resin it took to wet it out. I worked in 9oz batches of resin/hardner. It worked fine. Not difficult but definitely time consuming. Glad I had the cups measured out. Also super happy I got non blushing hardner.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Pics


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hopefully this is correct. I made a cottle for the flange, from pvc board. 1x2”. Going to wax this and glass Thursday after work. I cut my glass into manageable sized pieces since I’ll be glassing solo. Fun times.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Fun time glassing tonight. I have probably 5 or 6 more hours to go. It’s slow. I’m slow. But luckiky not too messy.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Left side glassed , right is almost done. Then a few layers in the middle. Gotta glass between my sons kickboxing class, watching a friend’s kids, and the wife writing endless legal docs. I ordered some 1708 6” wide tape for the flange, beef it up some. Seems like a good idea I think? Fingers crossed


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Last glassing will be the 1708 on the inside of the flange then fairing. The weather was nice the past few days and my other obligations were minimal. And sleep is for weak. How big of epoxy batches do people mix for the fairing? I’ve been mixing 320g of resin/ hardner at a time. ( solo cups).


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Starting to coat with the fairing mix. I feel like I’ll be mixing forever.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

spinnb7 said:


> Starting to coat with the fairing mix. I feel like I’ll be mixing forever.
> View attachment 100948
> View attachment 100950


I know EXACTLY what you speak of, I began to think it would never end. Then it ended.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Fritz said:


> I know EXACTLY what you speak of, I began to think it would never end. Then it ended.


I have tomorrow off so I should get a good bit done.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Hang in there. Looking good.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Zika said:


> Hang in there. Looking good.


its All good. I have the patience of Job. And time


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Day off of work gave me time to cover the hull in mayonnaise and remove the 1x2 pvc board from the flange.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks good. 

How wide did you make your flange?


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

spinnb7 said:


> Day off of work gave me time to cover the hull in mayonnaise and remove the 1x2 pvc board from the flange.
> View attachment 101174
> View attachment 101176
> View attachment 101178


I’ve been playing with Q cells and 3M Microballons this week.

By about a thousand percent the 3M product is the way to go. Not going generic again. The Q Cells take forever to blend with epoxy. Microballons are almost instant.

Not sure what product you were using but it looks the same


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

omegadef said:


> Looks good.
> 
> How wide did you make your flange?


It is about 1.5 inches wide. And 1.75 inches tall. It’s not perfect but what is The 1708 made it very stiff. I’ll probably do the same layup on the underside deck flange.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

jasonrl23 said:


> I’ve been playing with Q cells and 3M Microballons this week.
> 
> By about a thousand percent the 3M product is the way to go. Not going generic again. The Q Cells take forever to blend with epoxy. Microballons are almost instant.
> 
> Not sure what product you were using but it looks the same


Good to know for next time. I got these from raka, no idea what brand they are


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Had some time to sand today. I realized last week or so I got my white powders mixed up and use the hard filler instead of the easy to sand filler. Oh well. I’m not in a hurry. Sand sand sand. If this is my biggest screw up on this project I’ll be happy. I’m glad I can laugh at this. Good news is the hull will be hard as hell.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2019)

spinnb7 said:


> Had some time to sand today. I realized last week or so I got my white powders mixed up and use the hard filler instead of the easy to sand filler. Oh well. I’m not in a hurry. Sand sand sand. If this is my biggest screw up on this project I’ll be happy. I’m glad I can laugh at this. Good news is the hull will be hard as hell.
> View attachment 104006
> View attachment 104008
> View attachment 104010


That's it? Your biggest problem? I once built 2 starboard sides for the same hull! It took me quite a long time staring at them and turning them upside down, left to right, etc. until I realized my error! I can laugh now, it makes the journey more memorable and unique. Hell, anyone with money can go out and buy a boat, but not everyone can or would ever dream of building one. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

mike_parker said:


> That's it? Your biggest problem? I once built 2 starboard sides for the same hull! It took me quite a long time staring at them and turning them upside down, left to right, etc. until I realized my error! I can laugh now, it makes the journey more memorable and unique. Hell, anyone with money can go out and buy a boat, but not everyone can or would ever dream of building one. Enjoy the ride!


I’m sure they’ll be another screwup but so far this has been it. I’ve had a good laugh about it and of course realized I should have triple checked the invoice that came with my epoxy and fillers. Good thing sandpaper isn’t too expensive and it has given me some time to try a few different brands. I made the trim tab mounts last night and will try and glass them tonight Depending how long the trip to Orlando takes today. We are going to see the ice event at the Gaylord palms for my son.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2019)

spinnb7 said:


> I’m sure they’ll be another screwup but so far this has been it. I’ve had a good laugh about it and of course realized I should have triple checked the invoice that came with my epoxy and fillers. Good thing sandpaper isn’t too expensive and it has given me some time to try a few different brands. I made the trim tab mounts last night and will try and glass them tonight Depending how long the trip to Orlando takes today. We are going to see the ice event at the Gaylord palms for my son.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

mike_parker said:


> That's the spirit!


Rob Mack, who writes about Making strip canoes, says an essential piece of equipment for boat building is a rolling chair. “So you can sit and think about how to fix what you just messed up, without creating a dozen new problems.”

Great attitude keep up the good work


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2019)

Sethsawyer said:


> Rob Mack who writes about how to make strip canoes says a an essential piece of equipment for boat building is a rolling chair. “So you can sit And think about how to fix all the thing you mess up without causing a dozen new problems.”
> 
> Great attitude keep up the good work


Great advice!


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

I guess it’s been a while since I updated this. I got the trim tab extensions epoxied on and will fair them tomorrow. I also got the strakes put on and glassed. And some more sanding. It’s amazing how much easier to sand the correct filler is


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking great!


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

One coat of primer then some spot filler and another coat of primer. Closer to flipping. Going to build a cradle tomorrow






so I can flip Monday


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Good work


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Quality workmanship. Won't be long now.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Flipped today (finally). Started to sand interior to remove dips and what not. Hopefully I can fill gaps and cost with epoxy this week, maybe even get the second transom layer in. I got 15 gallons of uscomposites resin,
50 more yards of 10oz and 10yds of 7 oz the other day. Fun times


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Figured I should finally update this-
what I've done in the past month or so-
made a epoxy drain tube- used 3/4" PVC as the mold. Cut the PVC out, epoxied it in.
Glassed the inside, this took a bit because I was working solo, but I'm pretty happy with the results- glassed all the interior parts except the floor- it is all ready to install, hopefully next week. spent last week getting our college locked down for the rest of the semester, moving all classes to online format (this was mildly stressful and time consuming) being tech support to a ton of folks and now all set up to teach and administrate from home. My new coworkers (wife and 7 year old son) have their offices set up next to mine- the dog (5 year old husky) is not thrilled we are now home all day.
and now I'm 3d printing face shields for a few doctor friends who don't have enough PPE at work. Crazy AF week.
here are some pictures in a random order because its been a week.
cheers!


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

oh and I visited Jesus and got more carbon core!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome work brother. I admire you guys building these skiffs using different techniques. Keep on keepin’ on!


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

" oh and I visited Jesus and got more carbon core! "
------------------------------------------------------------

Did he teach you the "walking on water " trick? Talk about fishing skinny...


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Pole Position said:


> " oh and I visited Jesus and got more carbon core! "
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Did he teach you the "walking on water " trick? Talk about fishing skinny...


Lol. He is the super nice guy who owns the discount fiberglass store in Tampa. Crazy good prices


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2020)

spinnb7 said:


> Lol. He is the super nice guy who owns the discount fiberglass store in Tampa. Crazy good prices


Yes, and he is also knowledgable of the products he sells and the industry as a whole. He’s been in the industry for decades and isn’t just a guy at the counter faking it. He has repped for a few companies to some of the biggest names in the business.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I really like how you did the trim tab extensions. Running them off that lower chine line looks really good.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Mike Haydon said:


> I really like how you did the trim tab extensions. Running them off that lower chine line looks really good.


Thanks. Hopefully this week I can install the stern lockers and bulkheads.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looking forward to some update pics.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

How thick did you make your rod holders?


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Copahee Hound said:


> How thick did you make your rod holders?


they are 2" thick, I love how the ones on Bryan Floyd's 10 wt skiff look. I also had a good amount of 1/2" carbon core foam in small pieces. then I used my trim router to make the 1/2" radius on the edges. they are going to need some cleaning up, as my glassing skills are a little better than mediocre.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Got the front bulkhead gooped in and taped, along with the two stern lockers. And I gave away 25 or so 3D printed face shields to nurses and doctors in our area. I’d say it was a good day!!! And the video of me that was posted on furturism has almost 40k views between fb and Twitter. This has been a crazy ass week
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1551673285011865&id=352364611609411&__tn__=%2As%2As-R


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

spinnb7 said:


> Got the front bulkhead gooped in and taped, along with the two stern lockers. And I gave away 25 or so 3D printed face shields to nurses and doctors in our area. I’d say it was a good day!!! And the video of me that was posted on furturism has almost 40k views between fb and Twitter. This has been a crazy ass week
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1551673285011865&id=352364611609411&__tn__=%2As%2As-R
> View attachment 125704
> View attachment 125706
> View attachment 125708


Way to pay it forward the the healthcare workers. Boat's looking good.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Way to pay it forward the the healthcare workers. Boat's looking good.


 Thanks man. Fortunately I have quite a few people helping me with this project because it has been one hell of an adventure this week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2020)

spinnb7 said:


> Thanks man. Fortunately I have quite a few people helping me with this project because it has been one hell of an adventure this week.


How much for an autographed mask “once this whole beer virus thing is over of course”?


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Boatbrains said:


> How much for an autographed mask “once this whole beer virus thing is over of course”?


 Free for you of course!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Incredible work on the masks! It's great to see how the efforts of single person can have an impact on the lives of folks we may never meet.

Hope your generosity results in a skiff that's got some killer mojo.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Net 30 said:


> Incredible work on the masks! It's great to see how the efforts of single person can have an impact on the lives of folks we may never meet.
> 
> Hope your generosity results in a skiff that's got some killer mojo.


Amen to that!!!!


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

spinnb7 said:


> Here is the beginning of my very slow conchfish 16 build. I got the plan a few weeks ago, cut out the forms, got some carbon core and ripped down two sheets into 2” strips. Slow because I have a ft job, a 6.5 year old and a wife that works 60+ hours a week, and a husk.
> I’m giving myself a year. Hopefully less. Plan is raka epoxy, 25 Yamaha 4 stroke and to finish this. I bought four sheets of 3/4 and two 1/2” from Jesus in Tampa. I’m in clearwater. Great prices. Cut the carbon core down so it would fit in my wagon. Jesus is darn near the nicest guy.



Where did you buy the plans? Does Chris Morejohn sell them or has someone else who sells them? How much are plans? What is the width of the conchfish? I see lengths that are 16 and 17.8
Thanks for the info. Inquiring minds want to know ! 
I would really like to build a conchfish.
Thanks
Capt Dave Jackson


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

^
Chris' partner, David Shawl , has all the info. He can be reached @ [email protected]


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

slowly been working on this build- slowly but one day it will get finished. I raised up the transom to accommodate a 20" shaft outboard, installed a floor, and a little platform for the fuel tank to sit on. The fuel tank is a 12 gallon Moeller.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

The stern boxes have about 14" of space between them (they are wide) and are about 30" long. The bulkhead is form #7 from the plans. Fun times. Should be enough room to take a nice nap in


----------



## GatorTrout (Feb 29, 2020)

Looking good
Been following the the build on the insta


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

GatorTrout said:


> Looking good
> Been following the the build on the insta


It’s easier to update Instagram


----------



## GatorTrout (Feb 29, 2020)

spinnb7 said:


> It’s easier to update Instagram


that’s the truth


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Finally finished it. Big project. Lots of delays. Weather was challenging but it’s done.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congratulations! Now get out there and enjoy that thing!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

looks awesome! love the color

going to need more pics tho


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

TidewateR said:


> looks awesome! love the color
> 
> going to need more pics tho


they are posted on my instagram @conchfish_build_clw
I couldn't keep up with posting there and on the MS forum, the interface on the phone was too awkward.


----------

